# CADPAT Uniforms (distribution questions)



## mic911 (11 Sep 2003)

I want my CADPAT!  I heard about a year ago that more than 85% of the army had been issued the now not-so-new CADPAT combats.  A bunch of us are still left with the old olive green ones that are falling apart.  

Even worse - there‘s supposed to be one standard. I think it looks ridiculous having 2 army combat uniforms.  

We‘re supposed to be representing the country, so we might as well all get the new stuff instead of going around in rags. 

   :soldier:


----------



## Michael Dorosh (11 Sep 2003)

Thank you for that excellent and well-thought out post.  Army Planning is now accepting advice on how to outfit the several thousand soldiers in the Canadian Forces using the current stocks, without an unnecessary increase in production, which would be costly.

Please present your detailed plan on how to accomplish this through the chain of command in your unit.  I am sure Army Planning will find your expertise in this area extremely welcome.


----------



## Sundborg (11 Sep 2003)

lol    :warstory:


----------



## Tpr.Orange (12 Sep 2003)

if you take a look on this website I posted below you will be able to locate a date in which your individual units should be recieving their cadpat. If your date has passed ask your unit they should be able to inform you. 


Clothe The Soldiers


----------



## GhostRecce (12 Sep 2003)

i heard instances of it showing up in surplus stores already hahaha....maybe check there


----------



## Andrew_Power (12 Sep 2003)

dont forget ebay


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Sep 2003)

I kinda wish i wasn‘t in such a rush to get new uniforms. Now my combats are nearing white and your not allowed to trade them in for fading. Later issues have different die though im told, just have to rip all my uniforms by accident..


----------



## GerryCan (17 Sep 2003)

I wouldn‘t worry too much about getting your new cadpat to replace your ‘falling apart‘ od‘s. My old od‘s stood up a lot better than the new crudpat which looks like ****(after it fades to white) and literally falls off your body, and yes let‘s not forget not being able to exchange them.


----------



## Korus (17 Sep 2003)

But they look cool! 
... Before they fade ...
... If you don‘t mind the rougher, chafing material ...
... If you don‘t get dizzy easily ...


----------



## E13E (19 Sep 2003)

I have exchanged two sets of my cadpad already, they literally came apart at the seems. I would go back to the old tommorrow. So don‘t be in a hurry.


----------



## Lebanese Canadian (13 Jun 2004)

How come i see some people wearing the old pure olive green uniform like the one the americans wore in vietnam,and some wearing the new one which is i believe much better.


----------



## Da_man (13 Jun 2004)

recruits get the OD combat


----------



## Lebanese Canadian (13 Jun 2004)

and so when u finish basic training,u will get the cadpat uniform? wouldnt it be nicer if all members wore one uniform?


----------



## Da_man (13 Jun 2004)

Lebanese Canadian said:
			
		

> and so when u finish basic training,u will get the cadpat uniform? wouldnt it be nicer if all members wore one uniform?



yes, it would also be a lot more simple.  The thing is we dont get new uniforms if the army doesnt pay for it  :-\


----------



## Gayson (14 Jun 2004)

I think we should keep OD specifically for recruits until they finish BMQ.

It's a nice way to remind them that they are not soldiers yet. . . 

It gives them more of an insentive and another thing to look forward to after BMQ.


----------



## FlightSergeantRose (14 Jun 2004)

Even though I wish I had CADPAT, I totally agree. It saves a lot of extra wear and tear on the newer uniforms, especially if newbies are in for less than a year before they quit, cause that would be a waste.


----------



## combat_medic (15 Jun 2004)

The military is going through a uniform transition right now. There are many recruits who are in the old OD, and trained soldiers (like myself) who are still in it simply because it's never been issued to them. Likewise, you'll see both recruits and trained soldiers in CADPAT. The army is trying to get everyone equipped with it, but the process has been slow and it hasn't been completely phased in yet. Expect to see more OD for a while.


----------



## Military Brat (15 Jun 2004)

I have to agree with J. Gayson. The solid olive green pattern should be issued to new recruits and then CADPAT issued after basic training, or maybe even after QL3. It should be a right of passage, a reminder that they aren't superman(or superwoman) and have completed nothing yet. 

Right now the CADPAT is being issued to regular force army units and some reserve force army units. Then once all regular force soldiers have it, they will probably issue it to every reserve soldier as well. By the way, the air force has it's own CADPAT, with blue in the uniform. As far as I know, sailors aren't being issued CADPAT, they get the old olive greens when they go into the field. Maybe later down the road the navy will issue CADPAT too once it gets circulated to all army units.


----------



## Dan Gerous (15 Jun 2004)

When I went to get all my gear they gave us all CADPAT, but I know that the co-op reservists almost all have the olive drab.  I suppose that is because of what J. Gayson said.  It does make sense.  But the question is where is the cutoff where you get CADPAT.


----------



## combat_medic (15 Jun 2004)

Army Brat: I think you're mistaken about the "air force CADPAT". The air force who wear combats at all are wearing the same combats as the rest of us. The only difference is that the newer generation of Cadpat name tags has some blue in it to distinguish them from the best of us army types. Geez, could you imagine the logistical nightmare of have different colours of Cadpat for each branch?!


----------



## condor888000 (16 Jun 2004)

Wouldn't the difficulties make it more likely for it to be created??? DND isn't exactly the most efficient organisation.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (16 Jun 2004)

combat_medic said:
			
		

> Army Brat: I think you're mistaken about the "air force CADPAT". The air force who wear combats at all are wearing the same combats as the rest of us. The only difference is that the newer generation of Cadpat name tags has some blue in it to distinguish them from the best of us army types. Geez, could you imagine the logistical nightmare of have different colours of Cadpat for each branch?!



Geez, like they don't have DEUs for each branch?  Once upon a time they had work dress AND DEUs for each branch; don't the Air Force and Navy still have a form of working dress seperate from combats?


----------



## ags281 (16 Jun 2004)

> I think we should keep OD specifically for recruits until they finish BMQ.
> 
> It's a nice way to remind them that they are not soldiers yet. . .



Why on earth would you want to trouble the forces with a unique order of dress simply so that recruits can be made to feel inferior? Talk about a waste of money and effort. Besides, keeping recruits in line is a job for their instructors. 

I don't recall ever hearing that there was a problem with recruits being dressed in the same combats as the rest of the forces when everyone was in OD, so why what's wrong with having everyone in CADPAT?

I say keep giving recruits the OD combats until any stockpile we have left over is burned through, then after that give them CADPAT so there's only one type of combats in the system. Keep it simple people.


----------



## chriscalow (16 Jun 2004)

Just donate the O.D.s to the Cadets and be done with them.  No?


----------



## Tpr.Orange (16 Jun 2004)

I'm with J. Gayson!


----------



## Noyon (16 Jun 2004)

I also agree with J. Gayson, I got issued my OD uniform and I found it to be a determining factor. It helps remind the superiors that "Hey, we're knew. Cut us a bit of slack if we don't understand something". Besides, wouldn't it be a waste to scrap all the older OD uniforms so all the new reservists can pass BMQ and then disband with our new CADPATs?


----------



## Lebanese Canadian (16 Jun 2004)

Ok ,the army is one team >>>so there must be one uniform for all members. My opinion


----------



## Military Brat (16 Jun 2004)

Lebanese Canadian said:
			
		

> Ok ,the army is one team >>>so there must be one uniform for all members. My opinion



Yes, that is the eventual goal. At some point in the undetermined future, everyone will wear the CADPAT uniform. Until then, some people are "stuck" wearing OD combats.


----------



## XJimmy (16 Jun 2004)

Not being active anymore I may be out of touch but shouldn't the old stocks of uniforms, if serviceable, be used up first.  Say, for recruits.  After that, let everyone wear the same combats.  After all they are a tool, correct?  Believe me, and I think most will agree I had no trouble remembering my place when I was in basic.  No trouble at all.


----------



## Noyon (16 Jun 2004)

XJimmy said:
			
		

> Not being active anymore I may be out of touch but shouldn't the old stocks of uniforms, if serviceable, be used up first.   Say, for recruits.   After that, let everyone wear the same combats.   After all they are a tool, correct?   Believe me, and I think most will agree I had no trouble remembering my place when I was in basic.   No trouble at all.



Thats what they've been trying to do. The most logical answer in my opinion.


----------



## chrisf (17 Jun 2004)

Personally, I miss my olive drab uniform... much better fabric.


----------



## ZipperHead (17 Jun 2004)

> Personally, I miss my olive drab uniform... much better fabric.



See, I knew it!!!! I mentioned in another post that it wouldn't be long before there would be people longing for the old combats. Soon people will want to wear them again, as a "retro" thing.

I agree that the first batch of CADPAT was of horrible quality (the first time I washed my 3 sets, 2 pairs of pants had the seams ripped out on the legs..... just from washing them!!!!). They wore out WAAAAAAY quicker than the OD, as well. I just traded in my first (more or less) original 3 pair (due to loosing so much weight that they didn't fit properly anymore) and received the "new" style, that are referred to as "converged" (due to the Army and Air Force adopting a common uniform, if I'm not mistaken) and they seem to be a lot better. They feel heavier, and the quality seems to be quite a bit above the older ones.

Anyway, they will continue to improve them as problems appear, and all will be good in no time flat. Have faith.....

Al


----------



## chrisf (17 Jun 2004)

Retro nothing... better quality, and much better in the summer.

I've only seen, never actually worn the new style ones... can you do/undo the buttons wearing gloves? Looks to me like it would be rather difficult.


----------



## ZipperHead (18 Jun 2004)

> can you do/undo the buttons wearing gloves? Looks to me like it would be rather difficult.



That's a good question. Haven't had to try yet. Though I'm sure that that must have been one of the requirements during T & E (trials and evaluations). The buttons are more difficult to manage with bare hands, but I  suppose if it's cold enough to wear gloves, you'll be wearing the outer garments (jacket and windpants) anyways, and they have zippers. I'll have to try it with the vehicle crewman gloves or pilots gloves next week while I'm out in the field (too lazy to do it right now  :crybaby.

Al


----------



## chrisf (20 Jun 2004)

I'm pretty sure I'll wind up with all new combats as of tommorow anyway, so if you haven't tried it, I'll give it a try and report.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (20 Jun 2004)

Well the CWO in my unit told me I could go get them, but the shipment of 34s and 38s didn't come in yet...


----------



## armyguy916 (29 Jun 2004)

Ahh the good old convergance CADPAT.  I hate the damn things.. well the fabric is better, the sewing better and the colors stay much much better, but the damn flaps over the pockets.. I can't get them undone with a glove on.  even a nomex flight glove that i have, still gotta take em off.  Oh well, I'll just undo the stiching a bit, and then it will make my life easier   but wait, I can't do that, because i could get in trouble.


----------



## Stakhanov (2 Jul 2004)

As of June 2nd all soldiers wee to be issued cadpat...were they not?  Everyone in my unit was, including new recruits....


----------



## Matt_Fisher (2 Jul 2004)

Anyone have a picture of these "2nd genaration" CADPAT combats?

What is different about the material used for it?  I really like the "combat cloth" used for the OD combats.  It was hard wearing, breathable and dried in a flash.  Is the new stuff the same fabric, but dyed CADPAT?


----------



## FlightSergeantRose (2 Jul 2004)

Everyone gets CADPAT now, I just got mine the other day before I go away for bmq.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (2 Jul 2004)

You haven't left yet Badbird?  Course times must be different from last year.  Good luck, and enjoy your course


----------



## Goober (2 Jul 2004)

They were probably just using up the rest of the OD stock.


----------

